# Australian Boyfriend is making a big issue about my religion. What should I do??



## confused123 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all, just sharing the following conversations we had. Kindly advise on what he is probably thinking and on how I should handle this properly. He made me very upset with this. I'm in 25 and he's 37. We just planned that I am moving with him on March this year.. I'm thinking maybe he's having second though of living with me..

We were just talking about roller coaster cos I raised my fear to him.. then.. I'm Catholic and he's an Atheist. I never preached him or told him anything about my religion. I never insist to him my religion. 

ME: you know i'm scared of being dropped from heights.. don't like the feeling in the stomach.. the fact that the drop is really high and straight (sad)
BF: It's fine. You don't notice when you're on. You went on worse
ME: im just really scared (sad)
BF: Think positive and how exciting and thrilling it is. Much safer than driving!
ME: the drop and heights is what makes me really scared and that's what I fear the most
BF: It's fine. Plus your God will help you. What date does the season close?
ME: season of what? i'm just really scared. it's not something about being in danger. i'm just fear of having that feeling of being dropped from heights
BF: Adventure world season. If you pray to god ask him to make you not scared. Let me know what he says
ME: why you including God? He's not part here. Plus it's just my nature to be scared in feeling that moment of being dropped from heights
BF: You are into your God and religion more than I thought. So ask him. He will help right?
ME : what do you mean? is there an issue with that?
BF: Maybe
ME : how is that an issue??
BF: I'm not religious
ME : i know. i'm not forcing you to be.
BF: I don't count on something that doesn't exist and is proven not to exist.
ME : i'm not forcing you to be religious. how will it be an issue??
BF: Coz you are believing in a hoax and a lie. It's false hope. God doesn't make things happen. People do. Religion is so hypocritical.
ME : why are you raising it just now? i've only raised up my concerns on my fear on roller coasters being dropped from heights. God does not have something to do with this.. why you insisting him in our conversation? even in the beginning, I already told you how i feel about roller coasters. it's my nature
BF: Can't be help you have no fear? You also told me you were t religious
ME : I don't understand why is it an issue. I am not religous and I mean is I don't do what the common Catholics do like go to church every Sunday.. go and pray at certain times in any day.. attend mass activities.. to not do pre-marital sex etc etc.. Yes, I pray on my own. Yes I go to church when I feel going to which is usually once in 2-3 months etc.
ME: Now I wonder why you raising it up just now?
BF: I've been thinking about it. You have a religious pic on your phone. Articles in your house. Asked about a church nearby
ME: so will that affect us?
BF : You tell me. You believe in something that your life revolves around etc. I don't.
ME : i told you, i don't see it as an issue. you are the one making it like a big deal and i don't understand now WHY??? so I am asking if you will it affect us cos you seem too concerned about it
BF: It probably will
ME: how?
BF: I do t know. Go ask God 😊
ME: i can't understand you.
BF: Oh? Why?
ME : just go straight to the point
BF: Forget it
ME: you frustrate me. i can't understand your issue with this cos my religion does not have something to do with you and i respect whatever you believe is and I never debate with you.
ME: talk later.
BF: Whatever


----------



## Oxaus (Dec 14, 2016)

confused123 said:


> ME: you know i'm scared of being dropped from heights.. don't like the feeling in the stomach.. the fact that the drop is really high and straight (sad)
> BF: It's fine. You don't notice when you're on. You went on worse
> ME: im just really scared (sad)
> BF: Think positive and how exciting and thrilling it is. Much safer than driving!
> ME: the drop and heights is what makes me really scared and that's what I fear the most


Don't mean to be rude but this seems out of context. and if it was the start of your talk with him, it's a kinda random thing to start off with but anyway lets assume it was the whole convo, one thing the start of this convo just sounds like a whinge, no offence! i would have shut down after the third time you harped on about being scared of some theoretical fall from a height.

Sounds like he was being a smart ass with the god thing, but you kinda took offence and continued it on by the look of the rest of the convo.

Again this convo seems out of context.

To be even more frank, the fact you came on a forum to complain about your boyfriend says a lot about your relationship. he's probably over your immatureness and wondering how he can move on without you hassling him after.

Good luck, i sincerely wish you all the best with your relationship.

My honesty can seem harsh but you asked the WWW to be honest and tell you what they thought of a out of context personal relationship talk. kinda ask a silly question get a silly answer


----------



## QT1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Messaging is the easiest way for miscommunication to arise.
The religion issue is one that should be spoken about and discussed. 

Let's see you started with one general topic, he was encouraging you to seek guidance from God (due to your beliefs) but you took the serious road and kept pushing the issue to the point of wanting an answer. 
Exactly what answer were you expecting?

Your belief may not be an issue for you right now but if/when you get married or decide to have kids each of your religious beliefs will be an issue unless you talk about it now and don't change in between. Find someone who has same faith or similar values.


----------



## AussieYeh (Jun 7, 2017)

I think is pretty difficult to have "two" religions in one relationship. Religion is an important part of life, but if you have respect for each other religion, you should be fine in the end.


----------



## Minimovers (Jun 23, 2017)

It is better to keep things between you and your boyfriend. You don't need to post it on forums/social media because that won't help you. Both of you can only help yourselves to sort things out. Try to talk to him privately and ask what is wrong. Hope things will be better with you guys.


----------



## juliamiller (Aug 20, 2017)

For me, I think it's fine if she wants to hear some opions. May be she can't talk about it with her friends or some other reasons. Anyway, I think your boyfriend is little rude, he is being sarcastic but in a rude way in my opinion, try to have a serious conversation with him


----------

